# [Solved] Error -115 when mounting share (cifs)

## Hwoarang

Hi, I am using this router

Thomson 	TG587n v2, branded by O2. This router has a bundled Network File Server so you can attach a USB drive on it and share it among computers. I have configured the server as appropriately and I am able to see my shares using 

\\<server or ip addr> from Windows Explorer. However, if I try to use mount.cifs to access the share from my Gentoo box, I get the following error

```
mount.cifs //192.168.1.254/ /mnt/Disk/ -o "guest,domain=HOME"

mount error 115 = Operation now in progress
```

This sort of error code does not say much. I have already looked at the relevant section in fs/cifs/connect.c file in linux kernel but I found nothing interesting in there. I enabled the debug support for CIFS and this is what I get in dmesg

```
[ 2847.584470] fs/cifs/cifsfs.c: Devname: //192.168.1.254/ flags: 64 

[ 2847.584489] fs/cifs/connect.c: Domain name set

[ 2847.584493] fs/cifs/connect.c: Username: root

[ 2847.584501] fs/cifs/connect.c: file mode: 0x1ed  dir mode: 0x1ed

[ 2847.584587] fs/cifs/connect.c: CIFS VFS: in cifs_mount as Xid: 21 with uid: 0

[ 2847.584593] fs/cifs/connect.c: UNC: \\192.168.1.254\ ip: 192.168.1.254

[ 2847.584600] fs/cifs/netmisc.c: address conversion returned 1 for 192.168.1.254

[ 2847.584625] fs/cifs/connect.c: Socket created

[ 2847.584630] fs/cifs/connect.c: sndbuf 16384 rcvbuf 87380 rcvtimeo 0x2bc

[ 2852.580102] fs/cifs/connect.c: Error -115 connecting to server

[ 2852.580131] fs/cifs/connect.c: Socket created

[ 2852.580137] fs/cifs/connect.c: sndbuf 16384 rcvbuf 87380 rcvtimeo 0x2bc

[ 2857.580111] fs/cifs/connect.c: Error -115 connecting to server

[ 2857.580136] CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation

[ 2857.670120] fs/cifs/connect.c: CIFS VFS: leaving cifs_mount (xid = 21) rc = -115

[ 2857.670127] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -115
```

Last edited by Hwoarang on Sat Sep 24, 2011 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hwoarang

Seems like the actual server had a different IP from the Router itself. So I used the nmblookup utility to find out the real IP of the server. Solved   :Very Happy: 

----------

